# Coconut trees and night sky, experimenting with time lapse



## Moodyville-ain (Oct 28, 2009)

I got a little restless with the 3 hour difference, and decided to try some longer exposures, while in Maui. ( I know 3 hours isn't much but I'm already an insomniac) The clouds were low, thus reflecting the lights from Kihei. 

Aperture: F/9    Shutter Speed: 30s  ISO:1600






Aperture: F/7    Shutter: 20s   ISO: 1600





Aperture: F/9   Shutter: 30s   ISO: 1600





They're a bit noisy, there was a small amount of ambient light, but not much. Other then ditch the kit lens for a faster/better one, what could I have done? I can't re-take them unfortunately


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Oct 28, 2009)

I confused long exposure with time lapse :blushing:


----------



## Big (Oct 28, 2009)

You're shooting at f/9? that's one problem. Kit lenses will usually go to about f/4. That will give you more light. Also using a lower ISO and a longer exposure will give you less noise. If your camera has a bulb setting, pick up a remote and shoot for some longer exposures.


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advise 

 I shot at 1600 because anything lower wasnt coming out visible. Also I didn't know I had bulb mode :blushing: I was shooting in shutter priority, figuring that was the best for long exposures. That mode only allows 30 seconds max. Thats why the F/9 I should have shot in Manual. Ive only had this camera for 3 weeks now..... darn it, that information would have been usefull a week ago LOL, ah well at least now I know.  

Here is the first pic unedited





Gotta get myself a remote..... (shouts down the hall)......."HONEEYY, guess what I _*NEED!! *_"


----------

